# Today's Picture



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

...some say that he is half fish 










Nothing beats a dip in water-- lol and no worries guys, this is no fish. This is a diving maltese ; the goofball.

Kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, some of my favorite pictures are of Snowy in the water! I think he IS half-fish, lol!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Kat, what a great picture:aktion033:
yes I think Mr. Handsome Snowy is part fish:wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think he's half fish too. LOL!!! That is a cool picture. Wish Jasmine would like the water.
:smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Snowy is a natural Look at that form! His legs are perfect and his toes are pointed-doggie olympics, look out!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good heavens!!! he looks like a seal...... he must be a Maltsealer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Good heavens!!! he looks like a seal...... he must be a Maltsealer.


Maureen is right! Snowy is a Maltsealer! Maltsealers have Malt tails! :HistericalSmiley:

Wow! Snowy really loves to swim! He looks like he is ready to go to the Olympics! Really ... he's amazing! 

That's an awesome picture, Kat!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just love sporty Snowy!! He's an all around athlete.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect for Snowy, or should I say "Dophin Boy." Amazing!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a dog fish... the rarely seen Mermalt!

I love his swimming and diving piccies!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

look at those legs! : )


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

*WOW...Perfect 10!*

Check out those thighs of steel! He must be part Seal!:thumbsup:
A mermalt for sure...how did you find out he was a natural swimmer!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great picture. I love your camera and of course the fish....I mean the goofball.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I love that picture! Wow, he really does seem part fish!

When did you introduce him to the water, and how? Did he like swimming immediately? 

I want Cozette to be comfortable in the pool, plus it will be good for her rehab for her to swim. She doesn't seem to be bothered by the water when she is on the water treadmill, though.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a beautiful, graceful dive. I see a little tongue too LOL Snowy is one well rounded malt :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad that you liked the photo, guys...



dntdelay said:


> Wish Jasmine would like the water.
> :smrofl:


AWWWH love that photo of Jasmine :wub:seems like she is smiling. 



aprilb said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Snowy is a natural Look at that form! His legs are perfect and his toes are pointed-doggie olympics, look out!:HistericalSmiley:


as much as I LOVE his diving form:wub:, it also cracks me up 




silverhaven said:


> he must be a *Maltsealer*.


haha I love this :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> should I say "Dophin Boy."


love this too, awesome Sue 



michellerobison said:


> the rarely seen Mermalt!


and this :HistericalSmiley:

he sure is a GOOFball!! 



angelgirl599 said:


> I see a little tongue too LOL


LOL this is the second comment (first in FB ) I read "tongue"  As I look at it, if I wasn't the one who took this photo, I can also confuse it with a tongue :HistericalSmiley: .... that is actually the malts' red squeaky toy from the new bunch that I shared in the squeak testing thread. The malts were water testing it when I took the diving picture :thumbsup: here they are....(I got more pictures, but will share in another time  )
Here is Snowy, fetching it (red toy) and Crystal, still searching for it :HistericalSmiley: she didn't realize that Snowy already got it in this photo. 












socalyte said:


> When did you introduce him to the water, and how? Did he like swimming immediately?
> 
> I want Cozette to be comfortable in the pool, plus it will be good for her rehab for her to swim. She doesn't seem to be bothered by the water when she is on the water treadmill, though.


I think that Cozette can also like swimming if she doesn't bother by water treadmill :thumbsup: Swimming/diving is a good sport, so I say, give it a try with Cozette :wub: 

The funny thing with this Mermalt, the goofball, is that I actually did not intentionally introduce him to water. I did not imagine him loving it or even expecting from him to turn into a water dog when he came to live with me. I shared his stories with water when he shocked me one day:HistericalSmiley:...I'll get back to you with a list of threads I shared in SM due to me being surprised by this boy... His sister also dives and swims...wait, I will post the link to their stories here....




cyndrae said:


> Great picture. I love your camera and of course the fish....I mean the goofball.


I took some more photos, but was tired to resize and upload all last night:blush: I will post more pictures I took from yesterday in another time :thumbsup:



CharmingDior said:


> how did you find out he was a natural swimmer!


I think that dogs, in general, are natural swimmers. However, some love it (like my crazy two), while others don't.

I will post Snowy & Crystal story with water/swimming/diving that I shared here in SM.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

socalyte said:


> When did you introduce him to the water, and how? Did he like swimming immediately?





CharmingDior said:


> how did you find out he was a natural swimmer!


 
In short, it all started with Snowy due to his drive to toys, followed by Crystal due to her drive to Snowy:HistericalSmiley: (she followed his paw steps simply for the fact that she is a follower by nature and always looked up to Snowy since day one of living with him). 

Here are two threads from the bunch I shared of their stories with water 
Snowy's water story

Crystal's water story (post#41 of this thread has an update from 2010)

I am just realizing that I documented everything that has to do with the malts' journey with water and swimming in SM .... SM is like their online journal or something:HistericalSmiley: ... no, but really, I love the fact that when something exciting or surprising was happening, I used to run to SM and share. The very first time Snowy retrieved, the very first time Crystal jumped...etc ...I love you SM :tender: thank you for allowing me to share and not minding me blab about my love to these creatures :wub2:

What I would do for Cozette, is get her a life jacket and keep her close to me (in my arm) as we both go in water. That will be a good introduction as I know of a friend who did that with her pup. If Cozette is all for toys, that will be a starting point that can lead for her to enjoy the water more than anything else  :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved the videos of Snowy in the water---are you sure he isn't a Spaniel? :HistericalSmiley: The last video said "private"--the one at the beach, so I could not view it.
I am really amazed at his antics---so much personality!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Loved the videos of Snowy in the water---are you sure he isn't a Spaniel? :HistericalSmiley: The last video said "private"--the one at the beach, so I could not view it.
> I am really amazed at his antics---so much personality!


haha could be :HistericalSmiley: some say that there is a golden retriever within this small body :HistericalSmiley:

will check the sittings of that video. I just re-watched this video as I went through searching for previous water stories with these two malts. I confirm, I have a couple of nut cases LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat---that was adorable too. I think Crystal jumped because of Snowy rather than the toy! She is still a bit hesitant here but you see the progress comes quickly. Maybe it is like twins where they get each other in trouble! :HistericalSmiley:
Your two are really special---both together & apart. It amazes me what they can do. Maybe a little girl will be in Kitzel's future to keep him young!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I so love seeing pictures of Snowy and Crystal swimming!!! Yep I would give him a :good post - perfect for that dive. My Reginald (rip) loved the water, if I was in so was he. Since moving to Arizona we had a pool installed. I was so hoping my fluffs would like it, nope:huh: If I get in the pool Alvin runs for the house :HistericalSmiley:. The girls are a little better, but won't go in on there own. I put Chloe on a float the other day, after a while she seemed to be comfortable. I think I'll take your advice and put there life vest on and see how they do. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cool photo kat ..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> *Crystal jumped because of Snowy rather than the toy*! She is still a bit hesitant here but you see the progress comes quickly. Maybe it is like twins where they get each other in trouble! :HistericalSmiley:
> Your two are really special---both together & apart. It amazes me what they can do. Maybe a little girl will be in Kitzel's future to keep him young!


Yup. your thoughts are right, Sandi :thumbsup: Crystal's introduction to swimming was her drive to Snowy. She always wanted to make sure that she was his partner in crime:HistericalSmiley:. Whatever Snowy was up to, she would be up to. Even if the activity didn't interest her as much as Snowy. 
so Summer 2009 (when that video was recorded) was the same story. She went in water mainly because of Snowy. Still wasn't as confident as he was. 
Pups have a chance to learn (regardless of breed). Their personalities vary, so the approach used to introduce/teach them on something varies too. Once you find THE thing that makes each tick, there is a chance for them to learn  Raising these two pups taught me that. Although I did not intentionally teach Snowy to be a water retriever, thinking back at it, I can see that it was lil bro's toys in water (makes Snowy tick / motivation) is what taught him diving and swimming. Then with Crystal, it was Snowy who motivated her/made her tick. Summer 2010 was the season where she jumped after the ball (instead of Snowy) and retrieved it for the first time. And she turned into a water retriever maltese ever since.
Speaking about their individual personalities - Snowy is this type of confident pup, who will do things for the first time without hesitation or cosideration to his actual size. He is mighty  Sweet Crystal on the other hand is more of a cautious type of pooch. When it comes to new things, especially, she is hesitant. I am 100% sure if Snowy was not with us, I would not have a swimming and retrieving Crystal 
I have some photos of her from last week jumping right after this red squeak toy  I will share the many photos that I took of both malts, this coming weekend ^_^

oh I VOTE for a sister to Kitzel :chili:double malts make it double the fun 



mary-anderson said:


> I was so hoping my fluffs would like it, nope:huh: If I get in the pool Alvin runs for the house :HistericalSmiley:. The girls are a little better, but won't go in on there own. I put Chloe on a float the other day, after a while she seemed to be comfortable. I think I'll take your advice and put there life vest on and see how they do. :thumbsup:


yup, try the life jacket; it gives them support while swimming. From what I am reading Chloe can have the biggest chance to like it  



jodublin said:


> cool photo kat ..


Thanks Jo. I love the photo too because it speaks "Goofy Snowy" to me:HistericalSmiley:I don't think he knows that he is a dog. He is too funny with his antics.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Snowy really like water huh?
How I wish my 2 gals love waters... autumn has been afraid of water ever since the 'bad accident' with groomers... up till today she IS scared and will shake and shout nonstop when I shower her -.-""


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So nice to see this unique shot here, too! Liked it already on fb! 

Snowy, we better should call you Mr. Dolphine, !!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you sure he's not part fish? Could have fooled me...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is an unbelievable shot. Do you have a microchip camera implanted in you:blink: You take the most amazing candid shots I have ever seen. 

I wish mine enjoyed the water like yours do.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

muchan said:


> Snowy really like water huh?
> How I wish my 2 gals love waters... autumn has been afraid of water ever since the 'bad accident' with groomers... up till today she IS scared and will shake and shout nonstop when I shower her -.-""


if my two came across a bad incident with something, then they also remember it and don't like it. Awwh sorry 'bout groomers incident; I hope Autumn will do a bit better with water :wub:



Alexa said:


> So nice to see this unique shot here, too! Liked it already on fb!
> 
> Snowy, we better should call you Mr. Dolphine, !!!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Snowy barks that he hear his mommy says how much she loves Dolphines and that it is so much fun to swim with them, so he says that he loooooves that title to be attached to him 



donnad said:


> Are you sure he's not part fish? Could have fooled me...


:HistericalSmiley:I think he is a relative to Dolphines



lynda said:


> That is an unbelievable shot. *Do you have a microchip camera implanted in you*:blink: You take the most amazing candid shots I have ever seen.
> 
> I wish mine enjoyed the water like yours do.


@words in bold :smrofl: -- awwh thanks but no. I do have a camera with high shutter speed though and action shot are my favorite to photograph because (A) they are challenging comparing to portriates for me to take..I love the challenge. and (B )I love freezing a fun moment instead of having your subject to pose nicely for your camera (which is also nice, but action is my fave)..more chance to get funny or unique freezing moments LOL


uniquelovdolce said:


> thats awesome!


glad that you liked it, pals


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope so... she will only scream n shout when its shower time but when I bring them to the resort last time and let them swim she was ok and not shouting but after swimming she look at me as she was gonna eat me and became so emo a.k.a angry for the rest of the day LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

muchan said:


> I hope so... she will only scream n shout when its shower time but when *I bring them to the resort last time* and let them swim she was ok and not shouting but after swimming she look at me as she was gonna eat me and became so emo a.k.a angry for the rest of the day LOL


is there a water resort for pups where you are? that is awesome!! I would that. 

Over here, we have a vet/spa type of place where a doggie pool is available. I like to bring the malts there to swim with other fellow fluff friends :wub: 

it will be nice to have a water resort  If we were where you are, I think I would have brought the malts there. Hey, maybe Autunm can then learn from Snowy and Crystal how much fun of an experience swimming can be :thumbsup: - I did not teach Crystal, Snowy did, so I don't think they will mind teach Autunm :wub:


----------

